# Whey Cool - "lite" Baslasmic Vinaigrette Recipe



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

I was making some Chevre last week, to serve with a mixed greens salad and chicken pot pie. This seemed like a simple thing -I had the pie filling made, and I was using refrigerated pie crusts so all I would need to do was assemble the pies, pop them in the oven and then assemble and serve the salad as a first course! Easy peasy right?

Then instead of six friends coming over for dinner, about 12 showed up and I was kind of madly trying to stretch everything and adding to the pot-pie filler, used top crusts only on larger casserole dishes etc... When I went to assemble the salad dressing I realized I'd mowed through my olive oil and wouldn't have enough to make the volume of dressing I needed...  I had salted and crumbled up the cheese as the crowd kept pouring in (or so it seemed in my panic!) so I had a couple quarts of whey still on the counter. Here's the low calorie (lower than it would be normally anyway!) recipe I came up with in a moment of panic - it was great!

1/2 cup olive oil
1 squirt mustard (1/2 tsp?)
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
1 or 2 (or 4 ) minced cloves of garlic (I used a garlic press)
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
1 cup whey

I didn't need any sugar, if anything it was a little too sweet - so taste and balance! It was a big hit! 

The salad was just mixed baby greens, dried cranberries, pine nuts, and we passed the goat cheese crumbles. I made this again on Mother's day and it was a hit again  It's very nice when you can take calories OUT of a recipe and have the result taste better than it was before


----------

